# Music and the Ineffable



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> When a music honestly supposes to embrace the ineffable , it may well be the music won't pretend to be organized . Oh , isn't organized sound one of our definitions of music ? The expressive ineffable seems content to be artfully spontaneous . You can't possess it . For those people who would rule the world this is a schizoid condition . The best they can do is master and promote the schiz - and miserably fail the One . Music of the Effable ? positively in the balance oops! sings the wonder-joke


----------

